# Aspire Proteus e-hookah



## Vape_r (28/6/16)

Hi guys does anyone in South Africa have stock of this or is planning on getting stock of this?


----------



## acorn (28/6/16)

Unfortunately ***OUT OF STOCK*** at
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/hardware/products/aspire-proteus-e-hookah-includes-hubbly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (1/8/16)

Stock incoming, should be here by Thursday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/8/16)

@Frostbite will you have the proteus coils as well?


----------

